# Have been an owner about a year now and no Hilton offers to visit.



## arnief (Sep 7, 2016)

I have yet to get invited to one of those 4 day $99.00 packages, is it possibly because I purchased resale? But, that wouldn't make sense they should head hunt us to convert and buy retail.

I get plenty of calls from other facilities.


----------



## elleny76 (Sep 7, 2016)

I got one of the phone while trying to book a Hilton hotel in NYC and then they told me I don't qualify because I don't live close to any new resort. ( NJ here _?)






arnief said:


> I have yet to get invited to one of those 4 day $99.00 packages, is it possibly because I purchased resale? But, that wouldn't make sense they should head hunt us to convert and buy retail.
> 
> I get plenty of calls from other facilities.


----------



## presley (Sep 7, 2016)

Since I've been an owner, I've never had one of those offers. Before I was an owner, I used to get calls with the offer, which I never took them up on.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 7, 2016)

arnief said:


> ... they should head hunt us to convert and buy retail.



They talked us into an "owner update" and tried that stunt.
We ducked every invitation since then (using caller ID).
We also didn't update our new phone #.  

.


----------



## vacationbear (Sep 7, 2016)

After we bought (resale of course) we have not received any calls or e-mail offers.
They must indeed cross- reference offer and owners...


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 7, 2016)

Try this to get them to contact you.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/discover/




Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 7, 2016)

That's strange, they were promoting an Orlando/Vegas package earlier this year. 
I received several emails from March thru May and something via USPS as well. I just assumed everyone received it.
I still get phone calls from time to time too. But I also haven't been to a timeshare presentation in years 



> Choose a thrilling trip to Orlando or Las Vegas, including:
> 
> •  4 days and 3 nights in a 1-bedroom suite at a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort
> •  $200 Spend a Night on Us certificate to use for your next Hilton Worldwide hotel stay
> ...


----------



## Helios (Sep 7, 2016)

presley said:


> Since I've been an owner, I've never had one of those offers. Before I was an owner, I used to get calls with the offer, which I never took them up on.



Same experience for me.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Sep 8, 2016)

presley said:


> Since I've been an owner, I've never had one of those offers. Before I was an owner, I used to get calls with the offer, which I never took them up on.


Same here too.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 8, 2016)

I am not an owner and got(took) a package in NYC.


----------



## kool_kat (Sep 24, 2016)

I attended one of those in 2008 and ended up buying in that same year (resale).  I have not received any calls / offers since then until this year.  Last month I received an offer for Florida, Myrtle Beach, Vegas.  When I said I was not interested, they offered the new Hilton Head resort - 3 night for 499 (583 with taxes) and after the presentation you get a certificate for a 3 or 4 night royal Caribbean cruise and a 200 stay a night certificate.

So I've been a resale owner for 8 years and this is the first offer I have received.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2017)

*2017 Offer*

Well, I got another HGVC mailing today. It looks like the details of participation are similar to last year's offer however last year I didn't notice the line that states Club members *are not* eligible (see red font) which is also stated in this year's offer.

_As a Club Member, you can introduction your loved ones to the Hilton Grand Vacations way of life with an unforgettable trio to sunny Orlando or sizzling Las Vegas". To learn more, please call 888-963-2083._

Here's what the offer states:

*Take off with A Hilton Grand Vacations escape to Orlando or Vegas*

• 4 days and 3 nights in a 1-bedroom suite at a Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort
• $200 "Spend a Night on Us" certificate to use for your next stay at a hotel within the Hilton portfolio of brands *OR* 15,000 Hilton Honors Bonus Points
• Your choice of an additional night’s stay at no extra charge *OR* $199 credit toward Orlando-area theme park tickets, when you purchase your vacation before *May 5, 2017*

$199 plus tax

Select your vacation experience by calling 888-963-2083 (reference number: xxxxx).
*by June 14, 2017*.

_You have up to six months from purchase to travel. As part of your vacation package, you'll attend a two-hour Personal Preview and sales presentation _​
*Here's the link to the full DETAILS OF PARTICIPATION - http://e.hiltongrandvacations.com/ownerprogram/12000/dop.html*
_*Eligibility. *No one is excluded from visiting our properties or purchasing a timeshare. You must attend a two-hour timeshare sales presentation (one-hour for current HGV owners) in order to participate in this promotion. If you do not meet the qualifications of this promotion or attend the presentation, the difference between the special package price and the currently published nightly rate for the applicable resort at that time, plus premium costs and taxes, will be charged to your credit card. Possession of a major international credit card is required. You must present personal identification such as a driver’s license or passport at time of sales presentation.

You may not participate in this promotion if you have an open, incomplete package requiring attendance at a sales presentation, or have participated in a sponsor promotion requiring attendance at a sales presentation: (i) within the last year at the property or properties promoted in this offer, or (ii) within the last six (6) months at any other properties. *Hilton Grand Vacations Club or Hilton Club Members, employees of Hilton Grand Vacations, Hilton Worldwide or their affiliates are not eligible*. If married or living together, couples must attend sales presentation together; individuals may purchase separately. Offer valid one per family only. No groups, consisting of more than one couple traveling together, permitted._​


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 22, 2017)

I received any email last week alerting me that i would receive this in mail, and then actually got this in the mail today... not really sure who i would pass this valuable offer on to...


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 23, 2017)

I just got the Orlando / Las Vegas $199 offer a few days ago.  They must be desperate.  It's been years since I received an offered.  I know my name's been flagged.


----------



## joeyb1180 (May 14, 2017)

I bought resale last December and I did receive the $199 offers to hand out. So resale doesn't seem to be a factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepinjoel (Jun 7, 2017)

do you REALLY want one of the offers?  We got one...  and it took a LOT of finagling to make it work for us... but we did. Went to Vegas in February for an Owners Update.  WORSE than trying to test drive a new car.
My advise... if you like HGVC, and want more points...  start putting offers on re-sale, get the points you want at a steep discount.


----------



## Quilter (Jun 9, 2017)

In March, after I made a hotel reservation the phone agent asked if I wanted to hear a promotion from HGVC and received 500 HH points.  

It was a lengthy call with a sales agent who was scheduling previews.   We were in the car on the way to a store, not expecting to mentally deal with a reservation.  Normally, when making hotel reservations I like to do a bit of review research ahead of time and I didn't have that convenience.  We have an upcoming NYC.  I told the rep it was for 3 days, August 9, 10, 11.    The rep had to ask his manager if he could schedule those dates at West 57th St. property and came back with an affirmative.  It was $285.75.  $100 off next Hilton stay and $100 to spend shopping/dining.  5000 Hilton Honor points.  They talk so fast I had to ask the guy to repeat several things slower.  I went over and over details so as not to have any surprises.   Non-refundable.  I booked it.

Then the email confirmation came.   Yes, it was for those 3 days but only 2 nights.   Of course I called to say there was a misunderstanding and in the end received a refund.   They said I could book the other night for $300+ but I declined.   We already have a reservation at Hyatt/Chelsea and I thought it was a better deal.  

It's been busy since March and until today I didn't look thoroughly at my Hyatt reservation to compare it to the HGVC offer.   The Hyatt was $274.10 per night (9 & 10) and $166.10 (11th) when we moved to smaller room after our daughter leaves.   We need a pet friendly hotel for a small dog.   I began adding the taxes.   4.79% City, 5.88% Occupancy, 4% State, $2.50 convention, $1 Lodging.   The total came to roughly $823.  Ugh!   The HGVC offer was sounding pretty good.   I called the 888 number on the HGVC confirmation and got routed to another sales rep.

Short story long, the 57th St. property was no longer available but I had the choice of 4 Hilton hotels.   I chose the Hilton Garden Inn Manhattan Midtown/East because of the TripAdvisor reviews.   It is a smaller hotel and gets good reviews for service and cleanliness.  Booking.com has good reviews too.   Reviews for other hotels was mixed.   The total cost for 3 nights was $659 ($285.76 promotion/$373.13 extra night).  Plus we'll have to pay $150 for the dog.  That brings to $809.  Plus the $200/5000 HH benefits.

I booked it.


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 11, 2017)

I was calling in to inquire about how to convert cc points to HH points and was offered 500 HH points to listen to an offer. After being connected to an agent they realized I was an HGVC owner they said the offer was not available to current owners. They still gave me the 500 points for the trouble.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 11, 2017)

arnief said:


> I have yet to get invited to one of those 4 day $99.00 packages, is it possibly because I purchased resale? But, that wouldn't make sense they should head hunt us to convert and buy retail.
> 
> I get plenty of calls from other facilities.



Just count yourself lucky we rec'd something from HGVC 3 or 4 times per year.


----------



## sharklasers (Dec 2, 2017)

I booked a similar package when I was staying at Hilton Midtown New York. 3-day/2-Night stay—just $299, it is a really good deal. There are no blackout dates and no additional fees. You can come back to New York within next 18 months, all they want you to do is attend a presentation which you can schedule it early in the morning and get your breakfast out of the way as well. I booked it through a representative who was in working in the lobby, I have his email if you wish to book the same package serhat.cakmak (at) hgv.com.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2017)

I do not fathom why anyone volunteers to have their ears boxed for some small savings.
I hear the refrain: "The savings make the sales session a small price to pay."
Sorry, I consider my vacation time and peace-of-mind more valuable.

.


----------

